# Toro S200 Belt Pulley



## WaWaZat (Dec 4, 2006)

This seems to be more of an engine forum, but I'm hoping someone can help. The bearing seems to be totally disintegrated on the auger of my Toro S200. I'm having a problem getting the large belt pulley off so that I can get the auger off to evaluate the carnage. There's nowhere real good to grab on the auger to keep it from turning while I try to break the pulley loose. Does anyone have any advise? I took the paddles out & stuck a large screwdriver through the auger to hold it, but the pulley is really on there & I don't want to torque on it too much as the auger's only aluminum. Also, is this pulley reversed threads? Seems it would be.

Does anyone know where to get a pdf Toro S200 service manual?


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Try here: https://lookup2.toro.com/request/request.cfm
You will need your model number off your S200 machine. Should be 5 digit number.


----------



## WaWaZat (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanx very much for that!

I got the pulley off BTW....a torch & big tools!


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

these are usually left hand thread and air tools work best a torch is over kill for such a little job


----------



## WaWaZat (Dec 4, 2006)

big ed said:


> these are usually left hand thread and air tools work best a torch is over kill for such a little job


I'm glad you brought up air tools....I have a Craftman air impact gun, which claims 225 ft lbs of torque, and a Craftsman 5hp, 25 gal. air compressor. It will barely remove lugs torqued around 125 ft lbs. Is my air compressor sufficient to run air tools?


----------



## Homer D Poe (Jan 6, 2004)

On the subject of gun and compressor...It all comes down to how many CFM the gun uses and how many the compressor puts out. When it comes to automotive air tools consider them all air pigs. Use a compressor that has at least 10 cfm to prevent the 1 nut per tank situation.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey Homer, you're not by chance a Depot employee are ya?


----------



## Homer D Poe (Jan 6, 2004)

Ya a lowly part timer, fix air tools and torque wrenches for real job.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

Work there too, you kinda tipped me off with the ol Homer D Poe.


----------

